# Plattenattacke vor Fehmarn



## Marcel1409 (30. Oktober 2009)

Moin moin Freunde der Scheiben |supergri,|supergri

gestern war es wieder so weit! Kalle, Ralfi und ich wollten den geliebten Scheiben nachstellen. Also Sachen gepackt, Kampfwürmer sortiert und ab nach Großenbrode zum "kleinen" Seewolf... Eigentlich wollten wir zum Grünen Brink/Marienleuchte, auf unsere Lieblingsstelle... Was sich allerdings, als wir in Westermarkelsdorf um die Ecke wollten, als sehr aussichtslos erwies |krach:... Schön `ne 2 bis 2,5 Meter Welle von vorne :v! Das war selbst für unseren 250 Ps Bayliner ein bischen zu hart. Zumal wir bei der Welle den Anker eh nicht festbekommen hätten! Da ich vor 2 Wochen mit der Baltic IV  zwischen Wallnau und Flügge gut Platten gefunden hatte, beschlossen wir es dort wieder zu versuchen. Dort angekommen erstmal den "dezenten" Anker inkusive Doppelkette und Bleileine zu Wasser gelassen, Würmer gepiekst, "Spezial-Tunke" druff und ab in die Ostseee damit... Nach `ner viertel Stunde ging es los und hörte auch erst nach 400 Wattis und 500 Gramm Kneifer wieder auf |rolleyes... Wir hatten schon viele gute Tage auf Scheiben gehabt, aber gestern war der Oberknaller. Mir tuen immernoch die Hände weh vom Fische verarbeiten. Kalle hat von uns ein kleines *Video* gemacht! Viel Spaß beim gucken #6!


----------



## Torsk_SH (30. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Plattenattacke vor Fehmarn*

Moin Marcel!

Na da habt Ihr ja ordentlich zugeschlagen #6


----------



## HD4ever (30. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Plattenattacke vor Fehmarn*

sauber !!! das hat sich ja gelohnt .... #6
muß ich unbedingt bald auch mal testen


----------



## Reisender (30. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Plattenattacke vor Fehmarn*

Sowas kenne ich, Platte bis zum abwinken !!

Zum schluß haben wir einen Schlüssel als Blei dran gehängt weil wir nichts mehr hatten, und die haben immer noch gebissen wie irre !! 

Petri zu so einem fang !! #h


----------



## Brassenwürger (30. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Plattenattacke vor Fehmarn*

Boah, was für Plattfischmassen! Das macht doch den vorübergehenden Verlust der Dorsche deutlich erträglicher....#6

Echt klasse Video, das Lust auf mehr macht....#6


----------



## Hakengrösse 1 (31. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Plattenattacke vor Fehmarn*

.. wenn das der Zanderangler am Rhein sieht, wechselt der das Hobby!
Ich sag mal "Petry" zu dieser Sternstunde, die Ihr aber nicht immer haben dürft! 
Ich will da auch noch mal Angeln!


----------



## AndiHH (31. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Plattenattacke vor Fehmarn*

Moin Marcel,
Mensch das war ja ein klasse Fang!! #6
Petri Heil

Gruß Andi


----------



## Klaus S. (31. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Plattenattacke vor Fehmarn*

Klasse Fang und tolles Video!!! #6

Petri euch Dreien... #h


----------



## Doc Plato (31. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Plattenattacke vor Fehmarn*

Mal ein ganz dickes Petri! Mir lüppt das Wasser schon im Mund zusammen! 
Wieviel Euros muß man eigentlich für so nen Kahn auf den Tisch blättern? So übern Daumen geschätzt?


----------



## HD4ever (31. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Plattenattacke vor Fehmarn*

is ja cool das ausnehmen mit dieser "Zange" ...
glaub son Teil muß ich mir auch mal zulegen


----------



## petripohl (1. November 2009)

*AW: Plattenattacke vor Fehmarn*

Sauber Marcel,
lasst uns noch ein paar drin!!!
Wie liefs in der Brandung letztes Wochenende?
Gruß aus Hamburg|wavey:
Malte


----------



## AndreasG (1. November 2009)

*AW: Plattenattacke vor Fehmarn*



Doc Plato schrieb:


> Wieviel Euros muß man eigentlich für so nen Kahn auf den Tisch blättern? So übern Daumen geschätzt?



Kuck doch mal hier rein.

Gruß
Andreas


----------



## Bambusangler (1. November 2009)

*AW: Plattenattacke vor Fehmarn*

Petri Heil, toller Fang.

Aber für Youtube ist so ein Video (übrigens Superqualität) nicht so geeignet, denn die Plattis sahen absolut lebendig aus, bevor Du denen mit der Schere zu Leibe gerückt bist!

Mag sein, dass Ihr die waidmännisch abgetötet habt und es waren nur noch die Nerven, aber ein Laie erkennt das nicht (und im Fangrausch habt Ihr das n.m.E. eventuell auch nicht sehr sorgfältig getan)

Nix für Ungut, aber diese Filme gehören nicht in die Öffentlichkeit.

Meine Meinung :m

Bambusangler


----------



## Schulle01 (4. November 2009)

*AW: Plattenattacke vor Fehmarn*

@ Bambusangler
Bin da voll Deiner Meinung!


----------



## noworkteam (5. November 2009)

*AW: Plattenattacke vor Fehmarn*



Bambusangler schrieb:


> Nix für Ungut, aber diese Filme gehören nicht in die Öffentlichkeit.


#d#d

Dieser Film verstößt in keiner Weise gegen §5 GG. außer vielleicht gegen Deine persönliche Weltanschauung.


Geile Tour..Danke für den Film...

Gruß


----------



## Norbi (5. November 2009)

*AW: Plattenattacke vor Fehmarn*

@noworkteam #6
@Schulle01 u. Bambusangler ,ist schon Schiet wenn man nen
Augenfehler hat#d#d


----------



## HD4ever (5. November 2009)

*AW: Plattenattacke vor Fehmarn*



Doc Plato schrieb:


> Mal ein ganz dickes Petri! Mir lüppt das Wasser schon im Mund zusammen!




eben eben .... 
dank an Marcel für die kleine "Beilage" beim letzten Einkauf ! #h
lohnt sich immer dort mal einzukaufen ... |supergri


----------



## Ollek (5. November 2009)

*AW: Plattenattacke vor Fehmarn*

|bigeyes|bigeyes|bigeyes Dickes Petrie

Als Koch würd ich am liebsten sofort anfang mit zubereiten...

Ey da habt ihr Schmakofatz für Wochen.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Gruss


----------



## MFT-Chris (6. November 2009)

*AW: Plattenattacke vor Fehmarn*

#r schöne Strecke #6 digges Petri @Marci&friends

@Schulle01 u. Bambusangler 
#d


----------



## Heringsfetzen 04 (6. November 2009)

*AW: Plattenattacke vor Fehmarn*

Wo gibts so ne "Schere"?


----------



## HD4ever (6. November 2009)

*AW: Plattenattacke vor Fehmarn*

ganz normal im Baumarkt sagte Marcel .... so ca 10 EUR
ich hole mir auch mal bei Gelegenheit sowas :m


----------



## Ollek (6. November 2009)

*AW: Plattenattacke vor Fehmarn*



Heringsfetzen 04 schrieb:


> Wo gibts so ne "Schere"?



|kopfkrat oder ne normale Geflügelschere


----------



## Dirk170478 (6. November 2009)

*AW: Plattenattacke vor Fehmarn*

Was ein toller Fang!#6#6#6

Da läuft einen echt die Sabber das Kinn runter...

Bei so ner Fangfahrt wär ich auch mal gerne dabei.


----------



## AndreasG (6. November 2009)

*AW: Plattenattacke vor Fehmarn*



Ollek schrieb:


> |kopfkrat oder ne normale Geflügelschere



Geflügelschere ist eigentlich schon zu lang und viele öffnen auch nicht selbst.
Kuck dich mal lieber nach so einer um.

Gruß
Andreas


----------



## tomjoe3776 (6. November 2009)

*AW: Plattenattacke vor Fehmarn*

Solche Videos veröffentlichen und dann wundern, dass viele Politiker und Laien fordern, die Fänge der Angler müssten bei den Fangquoten berücksichtigt werden sowie Fangbegrenzungen her.

Ich frage mich auch, was man mit so viel Fisch macht? Wird wahrscheinlich verkauft, um den Kahn + Sprit zu finanzieren.


----------



## djoerni (6. November 2009)

*AW: Plattenattacke vor Fehmarn*

glaub mal das "so ein paar" platten nicht mal annähernd die Betriebskosten decken. Ich unterstelle den dreien, wobei ich einen ganz gut kenne, dass sie aus spass an der freude zum angeln fahren und nicht um "Fleisch" zu machen. 

Digges Petri zu den schönen Scheiben!


----------



## Knurrhahn (6. November 2009)

*AW: Plattenattacke vor Fehmarn*

ich freue mich immer wieder wenn uns überhaupt noch jemand in Form von Bilder oder Videos an seinen Angeltouren teil haben lässt.
Petri zum tollen Fang.


----------



## Case (6. November 2009)

*AW: Plattenattacke vor Fehmarn*

Auch von mir Petri zum Fang.

Das Video ist auch Spitze. Ich würde mir sowas aber nicht antun. 
Da kriegst je Blasen und Krämpfe an den Händen.#d

Und Köder aufgezogen, die Fische gedrillt....nene...

Das ist ja fast schon Arbeit.

Case


----------



## gerdi49 (6. November 2009)

*AW: Plattenattacke vor Fehmarn*

geiles video,so eine stelle suche ich auch noch,in der nähe von schleimünde.
aber man sieht es, das immer wieder neidische angler ihre komentare da zu abgeben.
weiterhin petrie heil.#h


----------



## Klaus S. (6. November 2009)

*AW: Plattenattacke vor Fehmarn*



tomjoe3776 schrieb:


> Ich frage mich auch, was man mit so viel Fisch macht? Wird wahrscheinlich verkauft, um den Kahn + Sprit zu finanzieren.



Bist du nun neidisch auf den Fang oder aufs Boot... oder doch auf beides?? |peinlich

Goiles Boot übrigends... schön zu sehen wie die automatische Steuerung funktioniert #6


----------



## tomjoe3776 (6. November 2009)

*AW: Plattenattacke vor Fehmarn*

Ich bin nun wirklich überhaupt nicht neidisch. Ich gönne den Dreien den Fang herzlich und will auch nichts Böses unterstellen.

Ich finde einfach das Video, so wie es veröffentlicht wurde, völlig unnötig.


----------



## Torsk_SH (6. November 2009)

*AW: Plattenattacke vor Fehmarn*

Diese sachliche Kritik kann ich ja noch verstehen und z.T. nachvollziehen,



tomjoe3776 schrieb:


> Solche Videos veröffentlichen und dann wundern, dass viele Politiker und Laien fordern, die Fänge der Angler müssten bei den Fangquoten berücksichtigt werden sowie Fangbegrenzungen her.




was aber solche Unterstellungen auf Bildzeitungsniveau sollen sind mir schleierhaft! Muss wohl an unseren Multimedia Zeit liegen, dass man heute sanfte Kritik mit starken Behauptungen untermauern muss um wenigstens ein bisschen wahr genommen zu werden...



tomjoe3776 schrieb:


> Wird wahrscheinlich verkauft, um den Kahn + Sprit zu finanzieren.


----------



## Sten Hagelvoll (6. November 2009)

*AW: Plattenattacke vor Fehmarn*

Also ich bin neidisch auf das Boot!


----------



## HD4ever (6. November 2009)

*AW: Plattenattacke vor Fehmarn*



tomjoe3776 schrieb:


> Ich frage mich auch, was man mit so viel Fisch macht? Wird wahrscheinlich verkauft, um den Kahn + Sprit zu finanzieren.




man sollte vielleicht mal bedenken wie viele Ausfahrten mit wenigen Fängen oder evtl auch mal gar keinen so einer Auswahrt gegenüber stehen ! |uhoh:
wenn dann mal so ein Traumtag gepostet wird wo man tatsächlich mal grad zur richtigen Zeit am richtigen Ort ist heißt das noch lange nicht das es immer so sein muß 
der Fang wird sicher durch mehrere geteilt und wenn der sinnvoll verwertet wird gibts da doch nix dran auszusetzen


----------



## MFT-Chris (6. November 2009)

*AW: Plattenattacke vor Fehmarn*



Sten Hagelvoll schrieb:


> Also ich bin neidisch auf das Boot!


 
...ich auch  und auch auf so einen genialen Fangtag, aber im positiven Sinn, freut mich für die drei.


----------



## Torsk_SH (6. November 2009)

*AW: Plattenattacke vor Fehmarn*



Sten Hagelvoll schrieb:


> Also ich bin neidisch auf das Boot!



Hehe, ist zugegebener Neid überhaupt noch Neid?

Whatever die Karre ist wirklich voll cool #6


----------



## Klaus S. (6. November 2009)

*AW: Plattenattacke vor Fehmarn*



Sten Hagelvoll schrieb:


> Also ich bin neidisch auf das Boot!



Noch einer... #h


----------



## HD4ever (6. November 2009)

*AW: Plattenattacke vor Fehmarn*

ich nicht .... |rolleyes


----------



## DRILLINGSHASE (6. November 2009)

*AW: Plattenattacke vor Fehmarn*

Super Fang!!
Ich stand an diesem Tag ca 1km von Euch weg, auf 4,50m Wassertiefe.
Habe am Anfang gut losgelegt und plötzlich wie abgerissen, keinen Fisch mehr. Nun weiß ich wo sie hin sind:g
Fangmenge hin oder her, haut die Dinger in die Pfanne und lasst es Euch ALLEN schmecken#h


----------



## Sten Hagelvoll (6. November 2009)

*AW: Plattenattacke vor Fehmarn*

Und vielleicht auch mal 'n Paket an bedürftige Binnenländer verschicken


----------



## Schwedenfahrer08 (6. November 2009)

*AW: Plattenattacke vor Fehmarn*

Glückwunsch zu so einem Traumfang#h#6

Betriebskosten durch den Fischfang decken......man dann schaff dir mal ein Boot an..........dann weist Du was da an Kosten auf Dich zukommt und durch so einen Fang nicht zu decken ist.|bigeyes

Grüssle CD


----------



## Hechtpeter (6. November 2009)

*AW: Plattenattacke vor Fehmarn*

Schrecklich, immer nur Neider..Endlich mal ein erstklassiger Fangbericht mit Video#6#6#6

Alternativ könnte man auch mal die zahlreichen Schneidertage mit Sturm,Regen oder anderen Problemen öffentlich machen,oder|kopfkrat|kopfkrat|kopfkrat|kopfkrat


Glückwunsch an das sehr erfolgreiche Team!

Allein der verbrauchte Sprit ist mit Sicherheit annährend so teuer wie der erangelte Gegenwert:m:m


----------



## raubangler (6. November 2009)

*AW: Plattenattacke vor Fehmarn*

Und diese verwacklungsfreie Aufnahme....die Japsencorder werden immer besser.

Danke fuer den Bericht!


----------



## Nordangler (7. November 2009)

*AW: Plattenattacke vor Fehmarn*

Toller Fang, tolles Video, tolles Team.
Jungs meinen herzlichsten Glückwunsch zu diesen schönen Fang. Hat man ja nicht alle Tage.



Sven


----------



## Kotzi (7. November 2009)

*AW: Plattenattacke vor Fehmarn*

wer von euch würde denn freiwillig aufhören wenn es mal so läuft?
glückwunsch zu dem fang, wenn ich mal mit meinem vater am meer urlaub mache würde ich mich selbst über 2 platten freuen^^ gibt für mich keinen leckereren fisch
ich will eigentlich noch nichtmal wissen wieviel sprit ihr verblasen habt^^


----------



## derporto (8. November 2009)

*AW: Plattenattacke vor Fehmarn*

nun, zu fragen warum man fast 100 maßige butt mit nach hause nimmt, darf doch nun noch erlaubt sein. und das mancheiner auf solche bilder skeptisch reagiert, halte ich für legitim.

petri zu einem tollen fang.ob nicht die hälfte an butt an so einem tag auch ausgereicht hätte, muss man mit sich selbst ausmachen.


----------



## Klaus S. (8. November 2009)

*AW: Plattenattacke vor Fehmarn*



derporto schrieb:


> nun, zu fragen warum man fast 100 maßige butt mit nach hause nimmt, darf doch nun noch erlaubt sein. und das mancheiner auf solche bilder skeptisch reagiert, halte ich für legitim.



Das sind pro Person "nur" um die 30 Butt. Alle 3 haben große Familien die gerne Fisch essen. Wo ist also dein Problem??
Solche Tage muß man ausnutzen, sind selten genug....
Wie oft muß man zig Wattis zurück werfen weil sie übrig sind??!!


----------



## AndreL (8. November 2009)

*AW: Plattenattacke vor Fehmarn*



derporto schrieb:


> nun, zu fragen warum man fast 100 maßige butt mit nach hause nimmt, darf doch nun noch erlaubt sein. und das mancheiner auf solche bilder skeptisch reagiert, halte ich für legitim.



Wie kommt ihr auf 100? ich lese das irgendwie nirgendwo heraus. Ausserdem wäre es in meinen Augen enttäuschend wenn bei den Mengen an Würmern "nur" 100 Platte rausgekommen wären....

Ich schätze die Menge ganz anders ein . 

Marcel, das habt ihr wieder sehr gut gemacht.#6

Zur Verwertung, da bleibt nicht viel von übrig wenn es erstmal Filet ist........


----------



## Nappo (8. November 2009)

*AW: Plattenattacke vor Fehmarn*

Toller Fang!!! Aber ich bin einfach mal so Unverschämt und nutze nicht die Mitangelvermittlung sondern probiere es hier,weil ich glaube das ich hier besser aufgehoben bin.Kurz und knapp: Komme aus dem Sauerland und bin 1-2 mal im Jahr auf Fehmarn um mich in die Brandung zu setzen.Ich liebe das einfach.Meinen Kumpels ist die Fahrerei (450 KM) für 2 Tage fischen zu weit. Mir Nicht!!!! Aber alleine ist doch langweilig.Wenn mich Jemand irgendwann mal mit dem Boot mitnehmen würde weil er auch kein Bock hat alleine loszutuckeln würde ich mich wahnsinnig freuen.Hab es einmal mit einem 5 PS boot versucht.(Führerscheinfrei) Das hab ich nicht besser gewusst! Da kriegt man ja lange Zähne!!! Bin absolut Stubenrein und Unkompliziert.   *GRINS*

Viele Grüsse

Nappo


----------



## Klaus S. (8. November 2009)

*AW: Plattenattacke vor Fehmarn*



AndreL schrieb:


> Ich schätze die Menge ganz anders ein .



Pssssssssttttttttttt.......... :m


----------



## Zacharias Zander (8. November 2009)

*AW: Plattenattacke vor Fehmarn*

Petri !!!

So einen Fang hatten wir im August auch beim Puttgardener Riff...
Unglaublich wie die Platten manchmal abgehen...


----------



## Mc Klappstuhl (8. November 2009)

*AW: Plattenattacke vor Fehmarn*

Ich finde das überhaupt nicht unverschämt soviele Platten mitzunehmen. Wenn ich an das Heringsangeln denke wo manche 200 Stück und mehr mitnehmen ist die frage ehr erlaubt.


----------



## Schwedenfahrer08 (8. November 2009)

*AW: Plattenattacke vor Fehmarn*

Waren doch zu dritt auf dem Dampfer.

Ist doch beim Herings.- u. Makrelenangel nichts anderes.

CD


----------



## AndreasG (9. November 2009)

*AW: Plattenattacke vor Fehmarn*



AndreL schrieb:


> Ich schätze die Menge ganz anders ein .



@AndreL

War ja klar das Du wieder genau gezählt hast und bestimmt auf 101 gekommen bist.  #h

Gruß
Andreas


----------



## derporto (9. November 2009)

*AW: Plattenattacke vor Fehmarn*

ihr versteht mich falsch...ich sagte es sollte nicht unbedingt verwundern, wenn sich mancheiner fragt, warum man so viele fische mit nach hause nimmt.

damit bezog ich mich auf den skeptischen post eines users über mir.

nichts für ungut. bei makrelen und heringen sind solche mengen an der tagesordnung. bei butt ist dies eine sehr außergewöhnliche menge an maßigen fischen, die bei einem turn gefangen wurden.

deshalb wahrscheinlich die verwunderung. 

auch ich hätte die wattis gnadenlos bis zum letzten gebadet an solch einer stelle, unter solchen bedingungen.

worauf ich lediglich hinaus wollte ist, dass es doch nicht verwunderlich ist, wenn sich mancheiner fragt, ob man diese menge an fisch überhaupt adäquat verwerten kann.

darauf bezogen, dass sich eben dieser "mancheiner" in diesem thread schon zu wort gemeldet hat und daraufhin ein wenig angefahren wurde.

ich wünsche euch in jedem fall guten appetit.


----------



## raubangler (9. November 2009)

*AW: Plattenattacke vor Fehmarn*



derporto schrieb:


> worauf ich lediglich hinaus wollte ist, dass es doch nicht verwunderlich ist, wenn sich mancheiner fragt, ob man diese menge an fisch überhaupt adäquat verwerten kann.



www.finkenwerderspeck.de/
das lohnt wohl nur in grossen mengen....


----------



## Ollek (10. November 2009)

*AW: Plattenattacke vor Fehmarn*



derporto schrieb:


> worauf ich lediglich hinaus wollte ist, dass es doch nicht verwunderlich ist, wenn sich mancheiner fragt, ob man diese menge an fisch überhaupt adäquat verwerten kann.



Gehen wir wirklich mal von 100 aus. Durch 3 Personen geht jeder mit 33 kleineren, mittleren bis teils auch guten nach Hause.

|rotwerdenZumindest nur für mich ist eine gute auch "nur" eine Mahlzeit für eine Person.  Die kleineren denk ich mal für die meisten ebenso.

Nimmt man jetzt noch die Familienmitglieder der 3 Fänger ist dieser Fang in meinen Augen völlig legitim zumal noch lange nicht die Regel.

Von daher lasst euch schmecken Jungs und nochmals Petrie.
:m


----------



## HD4ever (10. November 2009)

*AW: Plattenattacke vor Fehmarn*



Mc Klappstuhl schrieb:


> Ich finde das überhaupt nicht unverschämt soviele Platten mitzunehmen. Wenn ich an das Heringsangeln denke wo manche 200 Stück und mehr mitnehmen ist die frage ehr erlaubt.




eben ...
da "könnte" man auch die Frage stellen warum manche am Forellenteich 20 Forellen mitnehmen müssen oder aufm Kutter soundsoviele Dorsche oder oder ....


----------



## noworkteam (10. November 2009)

*AW: Plattenattacke vor Fehmarn*



Mc Klappstuhl schrieb:


> Ich finde das überhaupt nicht unverschämt soviele Platten mitzunehmen. Wenn ich an das Heringsangeln denke wo manche 200 Stück und mehr mitnehmen ist die frage ehr erlaubt.


 


HD4ever schrieb:


> eben ...
> da "könnte" man auch die Frage stellen warum manche am Forellenteich 20 Forellen mitnehmen müssen oder aufm Kutter soundsoviele Dorsche oder oder ....


 
jau, und wann werden die Heringe gefangen...etwa in der Laichzeit ???

duck und wech


----------



## lügenbaron (10. November 2009)

*AW: Plattenattacke vor Fehmarn*



noworkteam schrieb:


> jau, und wann werden die Heringe gefangen...etwa in der Laichzeit ???
> 
> duck und wech


 
Na wer Angelt denn Heringe in der Laichzeit ? gibbet doch garnicht macht doch keiner


----------



## Allerangler (16. November 2009)

*AW: Plattenattacke vor Fehmarn*

Auch von mir ein dickes Petri zu der Strecke |bigeyes und #6 für das super Video


----------



## Laksos (1. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Plattenattacke vor Fehmarn*

Dickes Petri Heil zu den tollen und zahlreichen Fischen! #6

Und Zusatzfrage zu dem technisch feinen sauberen Video: Wie habt ihr das gemacht bzw. mit was für einer Cam? Fotoapparat mit Videofunktion oder Camcorder? Weißt du, welches Kameramodell genau euer Kameramann verwendet hat? Sorry für die klein-klein-Fragen |uhoh:, aber als Video-Mod interessiert mich dat halt einfach ein bischen genauer, wenn etwas so gut gelungen ist! :m


----------



## Marcel1409 (7. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Plattenattacke vor Fehmarn*

Moin Lakos,

Kalle hat das Viedeo mit `ner ganz normalen 10 MP Casio Fotokamera gemacht. Die hat glaub ich ne HD Funktion...


----------



## Laksos (8. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Plattenattacke vor Fehmarn*

Prima, danke Marcel,

für die Info! Schon klasse, was diese kleinen Knipsen mittlerweile für 'ne Bildqualität haben.


----------



## Ingmarhunter (30. Januar 2010)

*AW: Plattenattacke vor Fehmarn*

Also ich muss euch auch erstmal beglückwünschen, für diesen tollen Fang. Auch nette Mannschaft. Doch was mich nen bissle gestört hat war, dass die Fische noch nicht tot waren. Ein Butt, der abgeschlagen wurde, zappelt durch die Nervenstränge vielleicht noch ein bisschn an den Flossen, aber nicht so durchs Boot. Ich bin mir sicher, sonst werden die Fische bei euch immer Weidgerecht abgeschlagen, aber an so einem Tag kann man das schon mal in Vergessenheit bringen....  Ansonsten noch viel Glück auf den nächsten Touren!

mfg


----------



## Palerado (1. Februar 2010)

*AW: Plattenattacke vor Fehmarn*

Also das mit dem getöteten Butt.

Uns sind die Viecher schon im Ferienhaus noch von der Arbeitsplatte gesprungen. 
Und die wurden fachmännisch ins Jenseits befördert.

Klasse Film!


----------



## FehmarnAngler (1. Februar 2010)

*AW: Plattenattacke vor Fehmarn*

Plattfische werden übrigends laut Gesetz nicht per Kopfschlag betäubt oder wie fälschlicherweise getötet (machen aber trotzdem manche) sondern sollen durch einen schnellen Kehlschnitt getötet werden. 

Aber bei den Massen ist das wohl kaum möglich, bis man 10 Fische geötet hat, sind 20 neue gekommen, so sieht es zumindestens aus. :q


Dickes Petri zu dem Fang, sone Kiste Platten hätte ich auch mal gerne geangelt...


Gruß, Jochen


----------



## Ingmarhunter (1. Februar 2010)

*AW: Plattenattacke vor Fehmarn*

Stimmt, platten sind schon komische fische. Ich finde es aber trotzdem waidgerechter, die Fische vorher abzuschlagen. Bei mir sind sie auch immmer beim ersten Schlag betäubt, oder tot. Ob Butt oder Dorsch, beide sollte man beteuben, sind ja schließlich beide Fische. Nur beim Aal ist das ne ausname. Übriegens, Butts sind sehr langlebig. Mein Vater hat mal beim Fischer Butts gekauft. Er hat die in einer Plastiktüte getragen. Da lagen die nun schon Stunden im Kühlschrank. Dann abends, als er die ausnehen wollte, schmiss ern sie in die Spüle, wo wasser drinnen war. Da schwammen die wieder los. Dann lonnte er es bnicht übers Herz bringen, diese armen Fische zu töten, und brachte sie zum Hafen, und setzte sie aus.


----------



## Palerado (2. Februar 2010)

*AW: Plattenattacke vor Fehmarn*

loooooooooool. Wie geil ist die Story denn?
Hehe. Und jetzt schwimmen sie weiter glücklich mit durchtrenntem Rückgrat durch die Ostsee


----------



## Traveangler (2. Februar 2010)

*AW: Plattenattacke vor Fehmarn*



FehmarnAngler schrieb:


> Aber bei den Massen ist das wohl kaum möglich, bis man 10 Fische geötet hat, sind 20 neue gekommen, so sieht es zumindestens aus. :q



die Zeit sollte man sich schon nehmen  und die Fische schnell in die ewigen Jagdgründe befördern , dauer ja nu wirklich nur 2-3 Sek mit einem scharfen Messer !


----------



## Ingmarhunter (2. Februar 2010)

*AW: Plattenattacke vor Fehmarn*

Nein, das Rückrat war noch nicht durchgeschnitten. Mein Vater wollte das aber noch machen. Das war in Kiel-Schilksee glaube ich. Da gab es mich aber noch nicht. Die Viecher hat er mit meinem Opa gekauft gehabt.


----------



## Deichkind17 (2. Februar 2010)

*AW: Plattenattacke vor Fehmarn*

Hallo 

Habt ihr ja einen super tag gehabt. 
Vielleicht kann mir jemand helfen. Wollten uns ein kleines boot auf Fehmarn leihen. Wissen aber nicht so genau wo am besten.
Hatte Angel Boot Charter- Fehmarn gefunden, oder die Bootsvermietung Sanner. Vielleicht kann mir dazu jemand was sagen. Im voraus schon mal Danke.


----------



## Marcel1409 (3. Februar 2010)

*AW: Plattenattacke vor Fehmarn*

Moin Deichkind,

also Sanner hat ein paar schöne Boote! Habe schon einige male sein Großes 200 PS gechartert und war begeistert! Super in Schuss die Schalen :q!


----------



## Team Dorschjäger (12. März 2010)

*AW: Plattenattacke vor Fehmarn*

So anbei drei super Plätze zum Butt angeln auf Fehmarn vor Puttgarden.

N 54°30,777`
E 11°13,833`

N 54°30,319`
E 11°14,167`

N 54°31,327`
E 11°12,521`

Viel Petri
Gruß
Christian


----------



## HD4ever (12. März 2010)

*AW: Plattenattacke vor Fehmarn*



Marcel1409 schrieb:


> 200 PS !



kein Wunder ... davon wäre ich bestimmt auch begeistert ... |supergri


----------

